# Can I drive like this...



## Ameer (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi guys, 

I am new to this forum but I had a question. I just recently applied with Uber and got accepted but I am a little worried because I have a few scratches on the passenger side of my vehicle and a dent on the left passenger side close to the back... would that affect me driving and would I get into trouble with Uber if they were to know this? I want to start driving and I am going to fix the dent but it won't be until around next month since that is when I will have money to fix it. Can I still drive until then? Some idiot hit my car in a lot and I don't know who it was but that is why I have the dent and it is very noticeable.


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

If it is noticeable, then there is a good chance u will be denied. Before u get your car inspected, try your best to make it unnoticeable. Touch up paint from Walmart & a dent removal tool is a good start.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

I had dents and scrapes down the left side of my car, on both fenders, and both doors. Both uber and lyft approved me


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Turn up in tight shorts, open shirt & load up on the cologne. Hopefully you get a gay Mechanic who's attention you divert away from the condition of your car. 

Women get into a little black dress and plunging top for a trip to the garage all the time to secure favourable attention. 

Give it a try and report back!!


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Scratches come with the job, its unavoidable.

Dents, depends on the size and depth of the dent. If you fail the inspection do to the dent, call Dent Master. They are cheaper then a body shop.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Ameer said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum but I had a question. I just recently applied with Uber and got accepted but I am a little worried because I have a few scratches on the passenger side of my vehicle and a dent on the left passenger side close to the back... would that affect me driving and would I get into trouble with Uber if they were to know this? I want to start driving and I am going to fix the dent but it won't be until around next month since that is when I will have money to fix it. Can I still drive until then? Some idiot hit my car in a lot and I don't know who it was but that is why I have the dent and it is very noticeable.


You'll probably make about $90-$150k within your first year. Go ahead and get the latest Audi...j/k


----------

